# my Hedgies



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

Currently doing nothing so i'm sharing some,, hope you enjoy 

*"Stars Above"*









*"Alone in a Corner"*









*"Nest Building"*









*"A Tickle while Nursing"*









*"Hello"*









*"The Escape"*









*"Snack Time"*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very cute pictures my favorite is the "Hello" one


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Love all the baby pictures! sweet!


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

How cute. And look at the babies!


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

aww, thanks for posting these! they are great! "Alone in a Corner" is hilariously cute and the babies are wonderful! ^-^


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute.  Is this the litter from when your brother put your hedgies together?


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Cute.  Is this the litter from when your brother put your hedgies together?


no,, this is from a different one,,


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

@all
thanks for your comments,, i just got bored so i posted them ^^


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

How beautiful  I love them.

The all alone one is so sweet, and of course the little babies.

I'm jealous.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

Got bored again took pictures

*"I Smell Goodies"*









My Superworm Beetles


----------



## Mimosa (Aug 2, 2009)

The pics of the whole littr with mom are so cute !!

I'm trying to raise my own mealworms (I have beetles but no babies yet) and I think those beetles are a bit creepy, but those morio beetles are far creepier !


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Mom keeps asking why I don't raise my own mealies. Next time, I'll show her that picture. :?  

I think I'll stick to periodic visits to the petstore across town.


----------



## Zerobyte (May 4, 2009)

hahaha! well if you just love nature,, that wont be creepy ^^


----------

